# Keep up with your books, inventory, supplies, stock, etc.



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Some of you may know we've been working on a different type of database application for a while now. My website, www.featherbottoms.com, is an example of what we do.

For those of you that have inventory to keep up with, supplies to keep up with, store stock, eBay stock, books in a personal collection, music, plants, recipes, projects your are working on, contacts, whatever it might be, you can now create a personal searchable, sortable database that has the fields YOU want, in the order YOU want.

This evening we have published, and are beginning to market, a new type of database application. You can find it here www.grdatabase.com. Click the Login button at the top of the page and you'll see a checkbox that says "I wish to create a new account". You'll be asked to enter a user name and password. Once you create an account you will automatically have 3 databases to work with - Books, Music, and People.

Your database can be Private, meaning only you (or whomever you give the username and password to) have access.

It can also be Public. Public databases have a unique URL that you can send to people, or you can send just a subset of the data you have entered in your database.

The third type of database is the grFind Marketplace. The grFind Marketplace lets you take your Public database and have it listed in the grFind Marketplace for people to search when they go to www.grfind.com.

If you have your items in a spreadsheet file in .csv format you can have a database up and running in a very short period of time. There is no middle man. You create the database (or personalize and use one of the premade ones), your import your data, it's there. If you don't have a file you can manually enter one item at a time. The only required field for any database is "Item Id" and it is case sensitive.

Personally, I use a mix of both. For my books database, because I don't buy in bulk much anymore, I enter one at a time. If I brought home a large lot of books I'd make a spreadsheet with Item Id, title, author and maybe a couple other fields and then import that. For the new music database I created the other day I'm using a spreadsheet list of the cd's I want to enter. It's easier for me that way because I have so many by one artist or one label. Once I get this initial bunch in the spreadsheet and uploaded I'll enter them one at a time again.

Shortly, there will be fees associated with www.grdatabase.com, but this is our beta release and for the first month or so it's free. We hope as you use it you will send feedback through the Comments section (at the top of the page). 

Thank for you for your time and welcome to www.grdatabase.com.

Debora
featherbottoms


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

My eBay store is my web site. Also price guide and inventory control.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

That's sounds good. Ours is just different and will not be for everyone. But you are still welcome to make an account and see how it works. There may be features we have that you can use.

Debora
featherbottoms


----------

